

Liquidation Preferences with Examples - bretthardin
http://bretthard.in/2012/08/examples-of-liquidation-preferences/#.UCrBiWNU0RI

======
bretthardin
I was having a hard time wrapping my head around liquidation preferences and
how they work. I couldn't find a single page with examples of how they work,
so I wrote up a reference for my own future use. I hope this helps some of
you.

